# Problème carte graphique



## ptidge (10 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je possède un powermac G4 quicksilver bipro 1GHZ datant de 2002. Il semblerait que ma carte graphique ait grillé au vu des jolis motifs qui ornent mon écran tft (qui fonctionne bien sur un autre poste mac). La carte graphique existante possède un port adc et vga (il semblerait que ce soit une nvidia gforce4). Existe t'il encore des cartes graphiques pour ce type de powermac et que dois-je choisir, en sachant que je ne veux pas investir dans un matériel trop onéreux !!! merci de m'éclairer


----------



## JPTK (10 Août 2006)

ptidge a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un powermac G4 quicksilver bipro 1GHZ datant de 2002. Il semblerait que ma carte graphique ait grillé au vu des jolis motifs qui ornent mon écran tft (qui fonctionne bien sur un autre poste mac). La carte graphique existante possède un port adc et vga (il semblerait que ce soit une nvidia gforce4). Existe t'il encore des cartes graphiques pour ce type de powermac et que dois-je choisir, en sachant que je ne veux pas investir dans un matériel trop onéreux !!! merci de m'éclairer



Salut.

J'en cherche une aussi, mis à part ebay ou les annonces, pas évident de trouver ça... faudrait une carte PC flashée pour mac, là tu pourrais trouver une carte équivalente pour une dizaine d'euros.


----------



## stephane44 (11 Août 2006)

Bonsoir, sur le forum du "cube" une personne "flashe" des cartes PC (AGP 2x), voyez avec lui. " apple cube.forum"
@+


----------



## JPTK (12 Août 2006)

stephane44 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, sur le forum du "cube" une personne "flashe" des cartes PC (AGP 2x), voyez avec lui. " apple cube.forum"
> @+




Cool merci pour le lien, et autant aller là directement :
http://lemamouth.free.fr/

Sauf que j'avais pas suffisamment réfléchi et moi il me faut une carte avec port ADC, donc une carte mac obligatoirement, adieu la carte PC flashée à pas chère :rateau:


----------



## stephane44 (12 Août 2006)

Bonjours, merci pour le lien connaissais pas, j'ai bien une carte ADC ATI9000 pro, mais pas vendre (mon "cube" vas etre content).
Si j'ai probleme de carte video, je sais ou aller.
@+
stef


----------

